# S7 Time in int umwandeln



## Jürgen.F (4 September 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde.
Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit wie ich einen Zeitwert der in einem DB gespeichert ist in einen INT-Wert umzuwandeln.

Hintergrund:
Ich messe 2 Zeitabschnitte zwischen 2 verschiedenen Prozessen. Diese beiden Zeitabschnitte sind normalerweise gleich. Jetzt möchte ich aber herausfinden ob der eine Zeitwert stark vom anderen abweicht. Nach meinem Verständnis von S7 muss ich diesen Zeitwert in INT umwandeln damit ich mit diesem Wert rechnen.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Jürgen


----------



## Manfred Stangl (4 September 2008)

du kannst doch den Zahlenwert direkt aus dem timer am dual (das bcd geht angeblich nicht - habs noch nie ausprobiert) auslesen und mit lade und transfer in ein INT definiertes Wort schieben, oder bin ich am falschen dampfer?


----------



## vladi (4 September 2008)

*Zeiten..*

Hi,
S7 Time gibt es nicht...
- S5#T: Timer Format(speziell mit der entspr. Auflösung) 
- TIME Format(DWORD im Prinzip), was eigentlich reine Millisekunden sind
Um was gehts genau?

Vladi


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 September 2008)

... also, wenn du eine Laufzeit-Messung machen willst, die einigermassen genau ist, so empfehle ich dir mit der Systemzeit zu arbeiten. Du könntest dir die Einschaltzeit und die Ausschaltzeit deines Prozesses merken und daraus die Dauer (in ms) errechnen.

Eine etwas ungenauere, aber auch gerne genommene Variante wäre die OB1_Zykluszeit für die Dauer des Prozesses immer aufzuaddieren.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Jürgen.F (25 September 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde.
So ... muss mich erstmal entschuldigen. Ich habe das nicht genau genug definiert.

Es geht um das TIME Format.
Ich benutze je einen SFC 64 "TIME_TCK" um die Dauer zwischen 2 Schnittimpules und die Dauer zwischen 2 Prägeimpulsen bei einer Rohrschweißmaschine zu messen.
Diese Zeit wird mir in reinen Milllisekunden in einen DB geschrieben.
Jetzt möchte diese Zahlenwerte in eine INT-Zahl umwandeln damit ich damit weiterrechnen kann.


Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 September 2008)

Jürgen.F schrieb:


> Diese Zeit wird mir in reinen Milllisekunden in einen DB geschrieben.
> Jetzt möchte diese Zahlenwerte in eine INT-Zahl umwandeln damit ich damit weiterrechnen kann.


 
Hallo Jürgen,
wie lautet nun die Frage ...?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Jürgen.F (25 September 2008)

Oh ... sorry. 


Ja, meine Frage ist wie wandle ich den DWORD-Wert in einen INT-Wert???


Ich habe keine blassen Schimmer.


----------



## OHGN (25 September 2008)

Jürgen.F schrieb:


> .....
> Jetzt möchte diese Zahlenwerte in eine INT-Zahl umwandeln damit ich damit weiterrechnen kann.


Was willst Du da noch umwandeln?
Das Format Time gibt Dir doch direkt die Millisekunden als DINT raus. 
Damit lässt es sich hervorragend rechnen.
.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 September 2008)

... du musst hier nur beachten, dass in einen INT nicht beliebig große Werte hineinpassen ... aber wie *OHGN* schon geschrieben hat : "mit einem DINT läßt es sich doch auch schön rechnen"


----------

